# Guitar lessons - at Future Shop



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've not heard of them doing this. Anyone else have any experience with lessons here?


http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-community-artists-musicians-Affordable-and-Practical-Music-Lessons-at-Futureshop-W0QQAdIdZ349277556


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Well they do have entry level instruments and poor quality strings at the one in this town . But their gig is Guitar Hero


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My impression from talking with guitar teachers from around the world is that the best ones have their own facilities. Some great ones get their start at stores or by working with or for someone else, but eventually they survive better by not giving a piece of the action to someone/something else, unless of course they also work for the store in a retail capacity.

Will Future Shop attract the right instructors? That will depend on wages, environment, working conditions, convenience...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> My impression from talking with guitar teachers from around the world is that the best ones have their own facilities. Some great ones get their start at stores or by working with or for someone else, but eventually they survive better by not giving a piece of the action to someone/something else, unless of course they also work for the store in a retail capacity.
> 
> Will Future Shop attract the right instructors? That will depend on wages, environment, working conditions, convenience...
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Correct! You want to buy gear, then go to a music store; you want to learn how to play, then go to a music studio. 

The only exception to this is where an instructor rents space from the store but the teaching part is his own business, separate for the store.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, a decent guitar teacher could do much better than the minimum wage that Future Shop is probably paying. 

But the same people who buy a guitar there because junior already has everything else that they sell, will probably sign up for lessons there too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Yes, a decent guitar teacher could do much better than the minimum wage that Future Shop is probably paying.
> 
> But the same people who buy a guitar there because junior already has everything else that they sell, will probably sign up for lessons there too.


There aren't any Future Shops near me, so they're no threat to me, except that I may have to listen to the crapola they sell because folks from here go to the big city to shop a lot.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't liek to jump to conclusions without the facts, but I must say my Spidey sense is tingling on this one.

Red flags are jumping up all over.

In general I do subscribe to what Steadfastly posted.

I would tend to recommend a teacher that has their own business or is part of a music teaching studio.
And I buy from music stores

I've been in many stores that are basically fronts for a music studio--and unless it's a small population in that area where a separate music store isn't that feasible, they tend to be full of offbrands and most of it's overpriced.

One time I had lost my string winder and saw a music school in a mall I was in for other reasons--I decided to pop in and see if they had any--for convenience.
They had the regular ones you can get for a buck or two, but wanted $10 for it.

I told him why I wouldn't pay that much & left.

He seemed offended that I wouldn't overpay.
I found my string winder shortly after that.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> There aren't any Future Shops near me, so they're no threat to me, except that I may have to listen to the crapola they sell because folks from here go to the big city to shop a lot.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Same here. While people are willing to commute to buy crap, they are less willing to commute to learn how to use it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Same here. While people are willing to commute to buy crap, they are less willing to commute to learn how to use it.


Here's what their reply said, "$100 for 5 half hour lessons..Blues, rock, country, metal. Tab, notation.."

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I can get lessons for less than that at my local shop/studio.
I was taking lessons there last year and I plan to go back.
Even if their prices go up a couple of bucks, I know there are some good instructors there and those that I know personally have been there a while. That means something to me..


----------

